# Simple stout recipe



## Hangover68 (12/9/20)

Ok so i want to brew a stout before it gets much warmer, below is what i have on hand if someone can suggest a ratio ? - 23l batch BIAB process.

ale - 20kg
wheat- 1.85kg
light chocolate 850g
pilsner 600g
vienna 4.5kg
acidulated 850g

S04 yeast
various hops that i will use whatever is suitable


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/9/20)

Hangover68 said:


> Ok so i want to brew a stout before it gets much warmer, below is what i have on hand if someone can suggest a ratio ? - 23l batch BIAB process.
> 
> ale - 20kg
> wheat- 1.85kg
> ...


You are going to need some roast, crystal and some flaked barley in the mix, yeast and base malt is OK.
I am enjoying this one at the moment.








Irish Extra Stout - Brew Your Own


Irish extra stout fits between the Irish stout and foreign extra stout in terms of strength and flavor intensity.




byo.com


----------



## chefeffect (12/9/20)

You could try roasting your own malt.. You wont get an exact EBC but it will darken and flavour your beer.. You can also use some rolled oats or quick oats to add some body and mouth feel..


----------



## chefeffect (12/9/20)

Do you use software? Half the fun is building your own recipes!!


----------



## MashBasher (12/9/20)

Simple dry Irish stout:

90% really good ale malt (e.g. Floor malted Thomas Fawcett's Maris Otter)
5% Roast barley
5% Flaked barley

Fuggles (or any hop that provides smooth bitterness and is from the UK) to 40 IBU

A neutral ale yeast. Wyeast Irish Ale or similar. Nottingham goes well for dry. SO4 should work well.

That's it!

So, why is this good? It's pretty much Guinness, more or less. I personally think stouts really benefit from a solid, flavourful base malt, so that's why that's in there. Still works with any old base malt of course, just not as tasty IMHO.

Now Guinness do one extra thing: they add a bit of lactic soured, double strength stout back into the brew to give it a tang - different portions in different markets (or at least they used to - its all a bit dumbed down now.)

I achieve this by going and buying half a dozen Guinness stubbies (NOT cans - the 6% ones). The day before I open 2 stubbies, pour into a clean ice cream container and throw in a handful of crushed ale malt. The little lactose guys that live on the grain husk go to work. On brew day, strain the solids out and add the soured liquid to the boil for the last 15 minutes.

Or you can just add some lactic acid to taste once its completed. That's probably safer, but I'm a mash basher. I get a bit of variation using my approach, but so does fine wine and I'm okay with that. The beer is always great, but sometimes its sensational. YMMV

Think I'll go and have a stout now. That's what the other four stubbies are for.


----------



## Hangover68 (12/9/20)

All good ideas but was looking to use what i have, i've been using Ian's BIAB spreadsheet which has worked well for my other brews.


----------



## kadmium (12/9/20)

Hangover68 said:


> All good ideas but was looking to use what i have, i've been using Ian's BIAB spreadsheet which has worked well for my other brews.


Well the ratio wouldn't help because you don't have the ingredients for a stout. You can't just add chocolate malt and call it stout. 

Perhaps try brewing something else, using up the dregs of the pilsner malt, bulk with the ale malt and use maybe 10% Vienna.

Can't suggest a recipe with what you have if you're not going to supplement with the required ingerdients.


----------



## MashBasher (12/9/20)

Kadmium's right. Won't be a stout. Using what you have, the closest you'll probably get is a version of stout's older brother, porter.

Assuming 5 kg total grist for @23L

40% Ale
43% Vienna
17% Light chocolate

Brewfather gives me 89 EBC, so plenty dark. IBUs around 37 would work. Nobody really knows what porter is anyway, so you can do whatever you like.

Good luck.


----------



## chefeffect (12/9/20)

Are you willing to roast your own grain? Its not hard, and you can do it in a pan or oven. If you are I can convert a stout recipe for you.

If your not willing to experiment and try something new then your stuff out of luck with what you got


----------



## MashBasher (12/9/20)

I reckon @chefeffect has a pretty good idea there. 

In all reality though it still won't be stout. Roast barley is critical to a stout. And roast barley is roasted UNMALTED barley.

But I'm all in favour of being creative and walking your own path. Go nuts.


----------



## kadmium (12/9/20)

Yeah agree. I would just make a frankenbier using Vienna, use up the pilsner, and add like 3% choc for a nice coppery colour. Then do it as an ale, with either English hops as a bitter beer, or a hoppy ale.


----------



## butisitart (12/9/20)

Hangover68 said:


> Ok so i want to brew a stout before it gets much warmer, below is what i have on hand if someone can suggest a ratio ? - 23l batch BIAB process.
> 
> ale - 20kg
> wheat- 1.85kg
> ...


you could do a porteresque without the roast barley, but you really need the rolled barley to get the creamy mouthfeel going.
i do a simple dry irish similar to mashbasher above, but generally ratio of roast barley 1:2 rolled barley, as often as not without any crystal (2 different outcomes here), (probably 35% of my brews are stout, or leaning to porter)
but as per kadmium, you don't have the basic ingredients for a stout.
bit like having a kilo of flour and wanting to make toffee.


----------



## kadmium (12/9/20)

Just throw a shit load of hops in it, add s kilo of uncle Toby's oats and call it a Chocolate NEIPA


----------



## Hangover68 (12/9/20)

kadmium said:


> Just throw a shit load of hops in it, add s kilo of uncle Toby's oats and call it a Chocolate NEIPA



Lol, ok will make something else until my next grain order.


----------



## butisitart (12/9/20)

kadmium said:


> Just throw a shit load of hops in it, add s kilo of uncle Toby's oats and call it a Chocolate NEIPA


it must be saturday night


----------



## kadmium (12/9/20)

Just smashed about 2 kilos of Korean chicken and rice, and about 11 billion beers after refinishing the deck. Fark that.


----------



## butisitart (12/9/20)

MashBasher said:


> Kadmium's right. Won't be a stout. Using what you have, the closest you'll probably get is a version of stout's older brother, porter.
> 
> Assuming 5 kg total grist for @23L
> 
> ...


baltic porter can go to amber colour in historical porters (class 9c), i made one once with no choc, plenty of aromatics, special B, crystal, vienna etc etc - a real kitchen cupboard job.
pale amber colour, in my 'classic archives' file of the best i've made.


----------



## chefeffect (12/9/20)

MashBasher said:


> I reckon @chefeffect has a pretty good idea there.
> 
> In all reality though it still won't be stout. Roast barley is critical to a stout. And roast barley is roasted UNMALTED barley.
> 
> But I'm all in favour of being creative and walking your own path. Go nuts.



Cheers MashBasher!

MOST stouts use roasted barley, but black patent can be used for stout also. Brewing classic beer styles 'Triple-X' and Burton Bridge 'Top Dog Stout' dont use roasted barley.

You can use oats to get the mouth feel.


----------



## MashBasher (12/9/20)

butisitart said:


> baltic porter can go to amber colour in historical porters (class 9c), i made one once with no choc, plenty of aromatics, special B, crystal, vienna etc etc - a real kitchen cupboard job.
> pale amber colour, in my 'classic archives' file of the best i've made.



I read a recipe today for "white stout". Fark me.

I mean, I like Americans as much as anyone else does. But the needless reinvention, fads and fashionista spinny-spinny-spinny bullshit that their market is foisting on the beer-brewing world is mind-boggling. I am waiting for NAMBI to be a thing (that's North African Millet Beer for Idiots). Followed by PAMBI (Pissed Americans Making Bullshit Institutional).


----------



## butisitart (12/9/20)

real men drink stout with 100% roast barley bill.
and then they keel over


----------



## butisitart (12/9/20)

MashBasher said:


> I read a recipe today for "white stout". **** me.
> 
> I mean, I like Americans as much as anyone else does. But the needless reinvention, fads and fashionista spinny-spinny-spinny bullshit that their market is foisting on the beer-brewing world is mind-boggling. I am waiting for NAMBI to be thing (that's North African Millet Beer for Idiots). Followed by PAMBI (Pissed Americans Making Bullshit Institutional).


white stout??? what do they call it?? kkk-kreme?


----------



## MashBasher (12/9/20)

Considering the White Stout


White Stout is a style that confuses some, enrages others, and gets a lot of brewers very excited. You can call it a lot of things, but the white stout is not only a style but also a playground for making interesting, flavorful beers.



beerandbrewing.com






Highly recommend Black Klansmen Stout. It's the extra dollop of racism in every glass that kicks it over the line. Recommended in a noose shaped glass.


----------



## Hangover68 (12/9/20)

chefeffect said:


> Are you willing to roast your own grain? Its not hard, and you can do it in a pan or oven. If you are I can convert a stout recipe for you.
> 
> If your not willing to experiment and try something new then your stuff out of luck with what you got



I'm sure i can roast, i mean a chef of 35 years i think i can handle that.


----------



## Hangover68 (12/9/20)

MashBasher said:


> Kadmium's right. Won't be a stout. Using what you have, the closest you'll probably get is a version of stout's older brother, porter.
> 
> Assuming 5 kg total grist for @23L
> 
> ...



Thats what i was after, maybe i should have said what can i brew that resembles a stout with my current grain stock.


----------



## chefeffect (12/9/20)

Hangover68 said:


> I'm sure i can roast, i mean a chef of 35 years i think i can handle that.



If your lucky enough you have retired? 35 years should put you close.

Sux to be a chef in Victoria ATM. I should have become a bloody electrician.


----------



## butisitart (12/9/20)

Hangover68 said:


> Thats what i was after, maybe i should have said what can i brew that resembles a stout with my current grain stock.


in times like this, just be creative with what you've got and don't worry too much about what it's called. you can create some real gems out of what looks like not much to work with


----------



## Hangover68 (13/9/20)

chefeffect said:


> If your lucky enough you have retired? 35 years should put you close.
> 
> Sux to be a chef in Victoria ATM. I should have become a bloody electrician.




Luckily i'm out of the game but my younger brother is still in and he's feeling the pain.


----------



## Hangover68 (21/9/20)

Hangover68 said:


> Thats what i was after, maybe i should have said what can i brew that resembles a stout with my current grain stock.




Ok so i used Mashbashers suggested recipe and brewed it last Thursday, OG of 1.054 and pitched S04 on Friday.
Kicked off late friday and over the weekend and by this morning fermentation has slowed down but still reached an SG of 1.014, will leave for a few more days then cold crash and bottle.


----------



## MashBasher (21/9/20)

Hangover68 said:


> will leave for a few more days then cold crash and bottle.


Photo when in the glass, and your thoughts, please!


----------



## Hangover68 (21/9/20)

MashBasher said:


> Photo when in the glass, and your thoughts, please!



will do.


----------



## Hangover68 (14/10/20)

MashBasher said:


> Photo when in the glass, and your thoughts, please!



Didn't get a photo but had a sample yesterday with a mate, has the nice toasty, coffee flavour without being bitter.
I had a 1 week sample but the 2 week sample was much better, another 2 weeks should be even better.


----------

